# Canon A420 similar?



## jlrona (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello everyone and i am very sorry if this question has been asked, but i  am in a big hurry to buy a digital camera at a reasonable price  (meaning less than 200$). 

I want a camera which photographs the subject with high fidelity, shooting from 30 cm (12 inches) to maximum 10 meters (400 inches). 

I own a CANON A420 that i was extremely pleased of and I would like  something similar, because CANON A420 is not fabricated anymore. 
I have the CANON A420 for 7 years and it doesn't make as good pictures  as it used to, but still way better than the cameras in this price range  that I have tried by now. 

I recently bought a CANON A2200, but I am not pleased at all of the image fidelity. 

There are two issues that I dislike at the cameras that I have tried  lately (CANON A2200 and NIKON coolpix bought in 2011 (i don't know  remember exactly its name)):

1. it departures the subject. I do not want to use the zoom function, so  I need a camera which frames just the human face when shooting from  aproximately 30 cm (12 inches). 
With CANON A420 the subject looks twice closer than with CANON A2200 (shooting from the same distance). 

2. the image is way much higher fidelity with CANON A420 than with CANON  A2200, shooting from 30 cm (12 inches) to 5 meters (200 inches).
By flash light the Canon A420 is much better either. 

The lashes and the little red veins in the eyes can be seen quite clearly when shooting from 30 cm (12 inches) with CANON A420.
With CANON A2200 the image is blurry shooting from the same distance. 

The problem is that no one seems able to englighten me which camera I should buy, therefore I resorted to this forum. 

Thanks a lot and I will post the samples as soon as I get home, so you understand better what I want.


----------



## jlrona (Aug 9, 2012)

ok, here are pictures taken with CANON A420: 

Portraits by flash light:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-RbiN27acdFA/UCP_0SqWjdI/AAAAAAAAHe0/13HVD2AAJe4/s1600/IMG_0373.jpg
(taken in 2007)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lzzdi58hNI8/UCP_j0f4uNI/AAAAAAAAHeo/nO3c8lKrsGo/s1600/IMG_0719.JPG
(taken in 2012) 

(as you can see, the sharpness of the picture slightly decreased, reason why I want to buy a new camera).
It's a long story. I dropped the camera with the lenses in the sand, so it says lens error now often, so I have no claims from this camera anymore, it was too good anyway, since it's still working).

Full body taken with CANON A420:

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/827/1477/1600/vera_made_by_an_englishM.jpg
( 2006 - unfortunately it's heavily resized)

IMG_0607_1.jpg (image)
(2007)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-seQFeif29IY/T_SbdQI3BjI/AAAAAAAAHdk/NcRTGg-US9g/s1600/IMG_0334_1.jpg
(2012 - flash light). 

By night:

white3.jpg (image)
(2008)
white1.jpg (image)
(from about 7 meters)

Pictures taken with CANON A2200:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6gt6ciZ13YY/UCQOF4fNmBI/AAAAAAAAHfI/KSWONECtHSk/s1600/IMG_0038.JPG
(daylight - CANON A2200)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tQ8J2jXCE4o/UCQQlDW0iTI/AAAAAAAAHfg/2VqLZlssTDI/s1600/IMG_0020_1.jpg
(flash light - CANON A2200)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LBlGF0jqozw/UCQQF5W-W3I/AAAAAAAAHfU/9_x859WFtZk/s1600/4silsk_1.jpg
(flash light) Taken with Canon A420 from the same distance (I added some sharpen in photoshop)

So please tell me which 2012 camera could make pictures like my old CANON A420? Do you have any ideas? thanks.


----------

